# Can you exclude an event from being logged?



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

We have some server monitoring software that reports back event errors and such. The problem is with our terminal server. Every time a user logs in with a printer that the terminal server doesn't have drivers for it generates an event error 1111. Is it possible to exclude that event from being generated?


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

You can control printer events via the Printers control panel, select File, Server Properties, Advanced.

There is also a useful Group Policy for un-recognised printers here:
Computer Configuration/Administrative Templates/Windows Components/
Terminal Services/Client/Server data direction
Terminal server fallback Printer Driver Behaivour

Where you can ignore them, use PCL driver, use PS driver or show both.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Perfect, thank you.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I've unchecked all the event reporting in the printer server options and disabled the fallback behavior in the group policy and it is still generating event id 1111 when a user with an unsupported printer logs in.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Bump.


----------

